# Whoops! Housetraining Accident or Deliberate Marking?



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

When we moved to a new home, my perfectly housetrained dog started marking the brand new beige rugs! Here's my explanation: The Perfectly Housetrained Puppy Regresses.

Maybe you have another explanation?


----------

